
How a TV Sitcom Triggered the Downfall of Western Civilization - DiabloD3
https://medium.com/@thatdavidhopkins/how-a-tv-sitcom-triggered-the-downfall-of-western-civilization-336e8ccf7dd0
======
jjuhl
So? Watch less TV is an instant remedy.

